# Little help people? German Mastiff? Australian Shepherd, which is it?



## Deron_dog

Okay, I know Kowalski is only 5 weeks old, please dont' get on me about his age, I have 3 of his siblings with me and I'm getting about 2 hours sleep a night, and this will continue for another 3 weeks. unfortunatly, due to request from their future owners I can not post pics of his siblings beyond what they looked like as a litter at about 1-2 weeks old. Anyways, this lady who is a KNOW IT ALL! you can't argue with her at all, no matter what is now insisting that these pups are Mastiff mixes. We know for a fact that mom is a pure bred Lab. (she's recovering, if slowly, the vet is keeping her till her milk dries up completely, as she won't be able to nurse after her surgery. She's also getting spayed before she comes home YAY) But, anyways is there any way to tell this early that these guys are German Mastiff mixes or not. I honestly think there too small, and look more like Aussie's then Mastiffs. Can you guys look at the pics I have of Kowalski and tell me what you think? 









This is not Kowalski, but it looks enough like him to be him. It is a 4 week Aussie Pup.









Face,









Side view









Top View.

My whole issue here is, I've never even see A German Mastiff, and when I google it, I get Great Danes. While Awesome, just not ready for a dog that size. If he is a German Mastiff/Lab Mix, I'm not gonna get rid of him, hell no I'm very attached already I'm just wondering. Any help is appreciated, I know he's too young to tell at this point but, my biggest question is, do you all think he could possibly reach the 150+ size that I've been reading the Mastiff can get?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

I'm no aussie expert but they look aussie mix to me! Others should be able to tell you better. He's very cute BTW.


----------



## Deron_dog

Thank you, he's a little booger, he's sleeping under my chair right now while his three siblings are sleeping in the crate. Its amazing its like he knew from day one on the 27th of November he was my dog and he would be staying here when his sibbys went to there respective homes after christmas. I'm so glad we convinced my brother to do the 4-4 ratio and send 4 pups to me and 4 pups to our aunt who is careing for the four siblings.


----------



## Keechak

He really doesn't look very much like the first picture you posted (at least not to a trained eye) But I would still argue that he looks like he has some aussie in him. Definatly not pure aussie he looks like he will be bigger than an aussie.


----------



## Deron_dog

I think his marking are very like the dog in the first book, but that's just my untrained eye LOL. His mom is a Lab, so his size could be due to the lab in him. His older brother Deron before he passed was estimated at 100 pounds full grown by the Vet. Vet at this point is neither here nor their about what Kowalski and his litter mates may be.


----------



## Keechak

Deron_dog said:


> I think his marking are very like the dog in the first book, but that's just my untrained eye LOL. His mom is a Lab, so his size could be due to the lab in him. His older brother Deron before he passed was estimated at 100 pounds full grown by the Vet. Vet at this point is neither here nor their about what Kowalski and his litter mates may be.


Yes the marking are similar but thats the last thing one should look at when compairing two dogs for similarity because there are at least 10 other breeds that can also have those exact markings.


----------



## Deron_dog

Yeah, I guess your right heh, I'm used to Boston Terriers and Labs, not Blue Merle Lab Mixes. LOL. I know what a Boston should and should not look like. Both my BT are very bad examples of breed, Roxie for her build and Face, Chad for his markings and Blue eyes. And I know Dusty who is Kowalski's Mom is so not up to standered and should of never had puppies ever. She's had two litters and Deron was the product of one, and Kowalski product of the other.

I think I'm just really really hoping we don't see Great Dane/German Mastiff...which again by my searching is the same breed correct?


----------



## kafkabeetle

I suppose it could be a harlequin great dane/lab, but it's probably too early to tell. The coloration that makes me think harlequin could also indicated an aussie or a blue heeler off the top of my head...


----------



## Keechak

Harlequins have colored patches on a white background, although harlequin is a modifyer of merle, this is a normal merle not a harlequine.

I am very sorry that it seems I'm correcting you all the time, I feel like such a bitch.


----------



## kafkabeetle

Keechak said:


> Harlequins have colored patches on a white background, although harlequin is a modifyer of merle, this is a normal merle not a harlequine.
> 
> I am very sorry that it seems I'm correcting you all the time, I feel like such a bitch.


*sigh* I understand this is what forums are for, and I appreciate that misinformation cannot be disseminated here as it can so many other places on the internetz. But you do seem pretty nitpikcy. If you must correct someone's subtle mistakes, couldn't you at least _also_ provide some helpful information to the original poster? Like, step off your high horse for a second. Do you think their dog is part great dane or not? That was the purpose of the thread.


----------



## Keechak

I am very nitpicky, and I apologize, I consider correct information to be of great importance (no matter how relevant) and I am always happy and ask for others to correct me, I love learning.

I cannot say for sure if there is no great dane in the puppy but I would guess by the structure compared to a great dane puppy of the same age that if there _is_ any dane it isn't very much.


----------



## Shalonda

It doesn't look like a great dane to me. And if it didn't have a merle gene he would be black/tan/white. I've never seen a great dane that's tricolored like that. I've seen plenty of aussies like that though.


----------



## Hallie

Have you considered catahoula? I think he looks just like Catahoula mix and that would account for markings, size, and body style.


----------



## MonicaBH

Hallie said:


> Have you considered catahoula? I think he looks just like Catahoula mix and that would account for markings, size, and body style.


That's kind of what I was thinking...


----------



## princesstiffany

i thought you said in your other post the father was more than likely a catahoula?


----------



## Deron_dog

That is correct, that was my most likely guess at the time. And honestly still my strongest guess, as you see I have him listed in my Signiture as a Lab Catahoula Mix. But this lady again is insistent that he is German Mastiff.

ETA: Oops guess I took breed listing off my Siggy Oops!


----------



## Reacher

Hallie said:


> Have you considered catahoula? I think he looks just like Catahoula mix and that would account for markings, size, and body style.


Exactly what I was thinking. My old dog Kona was an Aussie/Catahoula mix. He looked very similar.


----------



## Dog_Shrink

There is no mastiff or dane in those pups. If there wer at 5 weeks old their ankles would be the size of tree trunks. This fella is likely what you already expect... lab catahoula mix. You can tell that lady with out any doubt in your heart there is NO MASTIFF in these pups. You'll be lucky if he sees 75 pounds 80 tops.

See what I mean... this pup is probably around 12 weeks old. 









Even this neopolitan mastiff pup who is probably about 8-10 weeks old. Look how HUGE the substance is in those front legs...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

Dog_Shrink said:


> There is no mastiff or dane in those pups. If there wer at 5 weeks old their ankles would be the size of tree trunks. This fella is likely what you already expect... lab catahoula mix. You can tell that lady with out any doubt in your heart there is NO MASTIFF in these pups. You'll be lucky if he sees 75 pounds 80 tops.
> 
> See what I mean... this pup is probably around 12 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even thisneopolitan mastiff pup who is probably about 8-10 weeks old. Look how HUGE the substance is in those front legs...


Hit it right on the nail. I agree that there is absolutely NO Dane or Mastiff in that pup. Lab/Catahoula mix sounds just about right. But again he's too young to tell for sure on the lab/cata part... but the dane and mastiff part can be seen right away.

My Danes were way bigger at that age, and with my cousins' Dane mix, the dane was apparent by looking at the paws and wrists. Your pup would definitely have more substance if he had some dane or mastiff in there.
Nessa


----------



## Deron_dog

Thank you! I appreciate all your help and information! I really do every one of you. I think to be honest this Lady is just trying to make more money somehow off the one she's taking. I'm trying at this point to convince my brother not to give her one. She kinda freaks me out.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

Whatever he is, he is a cutie and it will be fun to watch him grow up. Lots of pictures please...


----------



## Deron_dog

Lots of pics are a promise! I'm doing a 365 day photo thing based on him, just to show how much he's gonna grow in the next year. Should be fun!


----------

